# hibernation fails at sporadic times

## indietrash

sometimes when doing sudo hibernate, it simply fails. everything goes black... and that's it. other times, that work but hibernation recovery fails, saying "suspending to console(s)" and yeah... that's it. other times it just works.

what can be wrong?Last edited by indietrash on Mon Dec 21, 2009 9:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## indietrash

==delete this==Last edited by indietrash on Mon Dec 21, 2009 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## indietrash

==delete this==Last edited by indietrash on Mon Dec 21, 2009 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SpiderPigLoki

Hi.

I don't really have a solution (yet?) but three questions..

1) How do you think are we supposed to solve your problem just with these Infos? 

Related to that comes question no. 2

What are your Use-Flags? Your Grub-CMD-Line (or Grub.conf/menu.lst in general)?What about kernel.config?

Emerge --info might help. What Desktop are you using?

3) Don't you think that this is the wrong spot? I mean for example I was just dropping by, because I just wanted to read something (like "Why should I Use Gentoo" or "OMFG Gentoo sUx Windowz is so manch better") to entertain my self, rather than giving support (or better to say in this case: Hints on how to get decent support). So maybe you want to write a PM to one of the Mods to get this to the right spot (Maybe Desktop Envoirments?).

No Offense, but it just came through my mind.

So long - SPL

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Please post more info. Like how do you hibernate, can you put it to sleep, kernel emerge --info, how exactly does "hibernation just *fail*", etc.

There is thread "Report violations, duplicates, misplaced posts, etc." at Gentoo Forums Feedback ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6101452.html#6101452 )

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Its not Gentoo chat and its not clear if if a kernel issue or a userspace tools issue

----------

## indietrash

 *SpiderPigLoki wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> I don't really have a solution (yet?) but three questions..
> 
> 1) How do you think are we supposed to solve your problem just with these Infos? 
> ...

 

use-flags for what? how grub.conf relevant? the kernel config is working. I'm not using a desktop environment. emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9400_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Dec 2009 16:15:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.no/ "

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/mozilla /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-sunset /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr dvdrw eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipod ipv6 jack jpeg ldap libnotify m4a mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pgn png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vcd vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

how is desktop environments the right spot when I don't use a desktop environment?

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Please post more info. Like how do you hibernate, can you put it to sleep, kernel emerge --info, how exactly does "hibernation just *fail*", etc.
> 
> There is thread "Report violations, duplicates, misplaced posts, etc." at Gentoo Forums Feedback ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6101452.html#6101452 )

 

I've learned that hibernation through ctrl+alt+f2 and logging in as root and doing hibernate works. both down and up. but sudo hiberante in openbox fails at random times.

----------

## ppurka

@indietrash: you are presuming that you have given us the information required to understand what is wrong with your system. grub.conf is pretty much relevant in order to see what kernel command line options you are using. Same goes for the other information that SpiderPigLoki asked for. Try to be a bit more patient and provide the information asked. It is for your own benefit   :Very Happy: 

Hibernation can be invoked by multiple ways. And many different power management systems are present which invoke hibernation,- pm-utils, hibernate-script, your DE (if any), all of them will call some specific command to invoke hibernation. As such it is very difficult to gauge from your first post what exactly your configuration is. You must have followed some guide to set up hibernation on your machine. Provide us information on the customization and the packages you installed following that guide. Also provide information on your graphics card, and the graphics drivers installed since it seems your hibernation fails mostly on resuming of graphics. 

PS: I may not be of much help if you are using the in-kernel hibernation or if you are not using nvidia card. I personally use only tuxonice on nvidia graphics. But hopefully someone more knowledgable will be able to help you once you provide some more information on your configuration.

----------

## indietrash

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> @indietrash: you are presuming that you have given us the information required to understand what is wrong with your system. grub.conf is pretty much relevant in order to see what kernel command line options you are using. Same goes for the other information that SpiderPigLoki asked for. Try to be a bit more patient and provide the information asked. It is for your own benefit  
> 
> Hibernation can be invoked by multiple ways. And many different power management systems are present which invoke hibernation,- pm-utils, hibernate-script, your DE (if any), all of them will call some specific command to invoke hibernation. As such it is very difficult to gauge from your first post what exactly your configuration is. You must have followed some guide to set up hibernation on your machine. Provide us information on the customization and the packages you installed following that guide. Also provide information on your graphics card, and the graphics drivers installed since it seems your hibernation fails mostly on resuming of graphics. 
> 
> PS: I may not be of much help if you are using the in-kernel hibernation or if you are not using nvidia card. I personally use only tuxonice on nvidia graphics. But hopefully someone more knowledgable will be able to help you once you provide some more information on your configuration.

 

I run the same kernel command as pretty much everyone else, namely kernel /boot/jakernel210 root=/dev/sda4.

I use hibernate-script. I - as mentioned - do not use a desktop environment. I have no customization or whatever. I just installed hibernate-script and set up the kernel appropriately. I have an nVidia 9600GTM card with the newest nvidia-drivers installed.

----------

## bob doe

I used to use Tuxonice-sources as well (still do since I cant upgrade the kernel without rebooting and dont want to reboot..) and hibernate was sketchy as well.  Just the same as how the topic started mentioned.  I forget now which command I'd use (this was two years ago), but one of three things would happen:

a) the hibernation would start, the screen would go blank, and the laptop wouldnt shut off.  Even after a long period of time waiting to see if something happens.  The laptop would be totally unresponsive, a hard reset was required, which was extremly frustrating as the point of hibernation is so you can continue unsaved/open work later.

b) hibernation would save to disk, and shutdown the laptop.  But on restart, it would "load" the hibernation file and then the screen would go blank, and the results would be the same as above.  The only solution would be to delete the hibernation file and do a normal boot.  frustration again as unsaved work would be lost.  After several times of this happening I learned to always save my work before doing a hibernation.  And then I wondered why I even bothered hibernating, as with that kind of trouble (it would work less than 50% of the time) I was better off doing a shutdown.  This was with tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r9

c) the hibernation would save to disk, and shutdown just fine.  On reboot, it would load the saved state just fine, and I could resume my work.

Now whether this was just a fail kernel developped by whomever does tuxonice, or a fail with the hibernation ebuilds, or even a fail config on my part, I dont know, but it was bloody annoying and made the feature entirely useless.  And actually, one of the big reasons I went back to Windows for my school laptop.  :Sad: 

----------

